# NIKON D3000 vs NIKON D5000?



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2010)

Im still debating...lol

im affraid the D3000 isnt enough and im gonna grow out of it too quick.

What are the D40 and D60? Older versions?

Im pretty new to all this..but i know i will be shooting alot of "macro"? Portraits, random shots..landscape....just whatever. So nothing to fancy.
but id like to be able to do all the necessities  and have it be compatible with other stuff.


----------



## stefanderson (Feb 5, 2010)

oh no..


----------



## AUS-10 (Feb 5, 2010)

Basically the only difference between the 3000 and 5000 is that the 3000 has a CCD sensor and the 5000 has a CMOS sensor, and the 5000 has Live View and video.
Other defferences are minor.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2010)

stefanderson said:


> oh no..



LOL, oh yes!


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 5, 2010)

google. please, im not trying to be a dick but people are looking at your which one should i buy forum when they could be telling me if Dynamic Photo HDR is a good program and where i can get a copy of it for free on the interwebs or give me a working product key to adobe master suite cs4.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 5, 2010)

If you're afraid of outgrowing the D3000 don't get the D5000 either. I'd recommend doing some of your own research, the information is easy to find - then, when you have some specific questions you're unsure about - ask.

Everyone these days wants information given to them, you'd be amazed how much you can learn by doing some of the leg work yourself.


----------



## AUS-10 (Feb 5, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> google. please, im not trying to be a dick but people are looking at your which one should i buy forum *when they could be telling me if Dynamic Photo HDR is a good program and where i can get a copy of it for free on the interwebs or give me a working product key to adobe master suite cs4*.


 
WTF.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 5, 2010)

no it was not a joke. if you have a torrent i can download from or a product key for the software listed above i would be very grateful for anyone offering such service.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Dao (Feb 5, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> no it was not a joke. if you have a torrent i can download from or a product key for the software listed above i would be very grateful for anyone offering such service.



???


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 5, 2010)

i really dont see how that could possibly be confusing.


----------



## AUS-10 (Feb 5, 2010)

dude GTFO.


----------



## AG74683 (Feb 5, 2010)

D3000

CCD Sensor
No Live view (IE, you have to use the viewfinder for all photos)
The LCD screen is set in place, not movable
No video 

D5000
CMOS sensor (better ISO to noise ratio I believe
Live view
LCD screen can tilt
Ability to take video.


----------



## jnm (Feb 5, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Im still debating...lol
> 
> im affraid the D3000 isnt enough and im gonna grow out of it too quick.
> 
> ...



yes, the D40 and D60 are precursors to the D3000 with essentially the same CCD sensor.  the D5000 brings the CMOS sensor down from the D300 via the D90.  i have a D40 and a D90 and i can tell you between the two the CMOS sensor is absolutely better.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 5, 2010)

D300 doesn't have the same sensor, actually... but they are both CMOS.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 5, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> google. *please, im not trying to be a dick* but people are looking at your which one should i buy forum when they could be telling me if Dynamic Photo HDR is a good program and where i can get a copy of it for free on the interwebs or give me a working product key to adobe master suite cs4.



For not trying, you sure are doing a darn good job!


----------



## ghache (Feb 5, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> no it was not a joke. if you have a torrent i can download from or a product key for the software listed above i would be very grateful for anyone offering such service.


 

man, they are all over the internet.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> If you're afraid of outgrowing the D3000 don't get the D5000 either. I'd recommend doing some of your own research, the information is easy to find - then, when you have some specific questions you're unsure about - ask.
> 
> Everyone these days wants information given to them, you'd be amazed how much you can learn by doing some of the leg work yourself.



Actualy, I've been comparing and researching for weeks trying to narrow it down lol. But I post these question here because a lot of u know first hand and will give direct answers from expierence with them,good --  as well as bad.


----------



## Live_free (Feb 5, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> PhotoXopher said:
> 
> 
> > If you're afraid of outgrowing the D3000 don't get the D5000 either. I'd recommend doing some of your own research, the information is easy to find - then, when you have some specific questions you're unsure about - ask.
> ...



Not to call you on lying but if you had done any research you would know the difference of the cameras if you google "Nikon d3000 vs nikon d5000" You would know already. You're lack of research can't be made up by asking on a forum. Just cause I'm a smart a$$: Let me google that for you


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2010)

frommrstomommy said:


> dearlybeloved said:
> 
> 
> > google. *please, im not trying to be a dick* but people are looking at your which one should i buy forum when they could be telling me if Dynamic Photo HDR is a good program and where i can get a copy of it for free on the interwebs or give me a working product key to adobe master suite cs4.
> ...



Yes, you sure are. ...and thank you for thread crapping.  So next time..rather than trolling to get your post count up-:thumbdown:-show a little bit of intelligence and respect.  AND...for the comment on "leg work" People post things for answers and help...not to be told to get off their ass and do the work. Obviously, i haven't found what was helpful so i refer to people with first hand experience. :raisedbrow:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 5, 2010)

Live_free said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > PhotoXopher said:
> ...



I've got several review and compare links saved.( but they are obviously not directed to my question)..but thanks for that and your rude reply.
please--if you intend on just bashing a person for asking a question..dont bother responding. And excuse the hell out of me.. for being curious.:lmao:


----------



## CupCakeCommando (Feb 5, 2010)

stefanderson said:


> oh no..



hahahah i giggled. i say d5000! it has a cmos sensor which will give you better low light capabilities  plus it has D-movie


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 6, 2010)

Thinking I'm an asshole for for saying what a lot of people are thinking really isn't something I'm worried about but there's be at least 5 theads like this within the past few days and it comes down to what YOU want. Google the camera see if it meets your personal requirments and pick one up and see which one feels more at home. Like I said before, I wasn't trying to be a dick and I think it's pretty clear how emotion gets misconstrewed on the Internet so before you think about being pissy with me it's best that common sense was used cause what might be good for one guy might not be good for another. Don't take that as being an asshole but telling someone something that they might now want to hear and getting butt hurt about it. My bad for coming off like an asshole but cmon.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a comparison of the D300, D5000, and the D300s.

It shows image quality performance based on thousands of scientific, bias-free RAW-based measurements.
The results found in this test are actually fairly common in other tests, from other sites. This is the site if you wish to check it out for yourself Welcome to dxomark.com (beta), a free resource dedicated to RAW-based camera image quality

A link to the test Compare cameras







Take it how you will in making your decision.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 6, 2010)

Since oh.. 75% of the replies on the forum are snot-filled, here's a link to a comparison site I found that has little ? marks next to each "category" if you will, that links you to an explanation of what exactly it is.

Digital Cameras Side-by-Side, 4 cameras: Digital Photography Review

Hopefully this helps a little, since most others havent 

*Internet forums: code for douche hiding behind a screen.*


----------



## chris182 (Feb 6, 2010)

If your not shooting video Id say get the d3000 and save a little money and put the $$ towards a lens, or other supplies. I was in the same boat back in november and am super happy with the d3000. I just looked at it as a camera is for taking pictures,not video. Thats what a video camera is for. Either way you cant go wrong with either camera! good luck


----------



## AliasPros (Feb 6, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Im still debating...lol
> 
> im affraid the D3000 isnt enough and im gonna grow out of it too quick.
> 
> ...


 
Type your thread title into google and click "Im feeling lucky" then read and read... Then if you got detailed question hit us up... but we can't shop for you, its up to you... DPreview.com is a good site...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2010)

frommrstomommy said:


> Since oh.. 75% of the replies on the forum are snot-filled, here's a link to a comparison site I found that has little ? marks next to each "category" if you will, that links you to an explanation of what exactly it is.
> 
> Digital Cameras Side-by-Side, 4 cameras: Digital Photography Review
> 
> ...



Classy. What have you contributed to this forum except for incessant pleas for help in deciding between $540 kits?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Classy. What have you contributed to this forum except for incessant pleas for help in deciding between $540 kits?



:thumbup:


----------



## frommrstomommy (Feb 6, 2010)

Derrel said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > Since oh.. 75% of the replies on the forum are snot-filled, here's a link to a comparison site I found that has little ? marks next to each "category" if you will, that links you to an explanation of what exactly it is.
> ...



If I had answers to peoples questions, I'd answer without being a jerk.  $540 or $1540 is regardless a chunk of money.. I have no intention of becoming a professional photographer and it is my decision how much money I choose to spend on anything that I purchase.  Why come and post if you have nothing worth reading to type?  To set this straight for your twisted mind, I'd say any of these are far from "pleas for help" as you say, but rather a request for information regarding personal experiences with the merchandise.  Either step of your pedestal or carry on with your narcissism elsewhere.

Again I will say, internet forums: code for douche hiding behind a screen.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you think that you are the only one who has posed this question on this forum? Or is it you just feel you need special attention?

Either way, you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 6, 2010)

You should probably wait until you have more than 57 posts and a few days membership to judge people's responses and throw out the insults.

Everyone in this thread has already done what you 'so graciously' have now done, only difference is we've done it about 50 more times, on this forum. The information you seek and the information the starter of this thread seeks is here - and easy to find, as well as 100 other places on the Internet.

Which one?

We can't tell you that, since well - that's really up to you once you pick them up and figure out what feels better. However if you read a little, search a little and do a little homework and still have specific questions, I'm sure there are 100's of members ready and willing to help answer those.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 6, 2010)

frommrstomommy said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > frommrstomommy said:
> ...



Your comments are more a reflection on you than you might realize.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> Here is a comparison of the D300, D5000, and the D300s.
> 
> It shows image quality performance based on thousands of scientific, bias-free RAW-based measurements.
> The results found in this test are actually fairly common in other tests, from other sites. This is the site if you wish to check it out for yourself Welcome to dxomark.com (beta), a free resource dedicated to RAW-based camera image quality
> ...



I was giving the link to this website shortly after joining the forum, and have been using it like crazy with comparing cameras. its really helped narrow some down.:thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

Then from that, you can clearly see, if you can afford the D5000; it's the better choice.
For the price you spend on it, you can get Image Quality on par with way more expensive bodies.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 6, 2010)

According to that chart, the D5000 is a better camera than the D300s.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

chris182 said:


> If your not shooting video Id say get the d3000 and save a little money and put the $$ towards a lens, or other supplies. I was in the same boat back in november and am super happy with the d3000. I just looked at it as a camera is for taking pictures,not video. Thats what a video camera is for. Either way you cant go wrong with either camera! good luck



Yeah im with you there. Camera is for pictures... besides i already have a nice vid cam...i just want the great photos.

So i wonder..... If purchasing a D3000--and buying a really nice lens( or two since most im told or have read its mostly about the lens u have)
I wonder if that would be more realistic or id be better off....:scratch:

Just when i think ive got it figured out... another question comes along and back to square one! LMAO :lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

AliasPros said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Im still debating...lol
> ...



Thanks, Ive used that site as well. One of the first i found.
WHy does everyone think i want them to do my "shopping" for me.. 
Im just simply asking those who may have the camera..or had.. or have used.. whatever the case may be... Their own personal advice.

.......Not to review, and shop! :gah:


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 6, 2010)

frommrstomommy said:


> Since oh.. 75% of the replies on the forum are snot-filled, here's a link to a comparison site I found that has little ? marks next to each "category" if you will, that links you to an explanation of what exactly it is.
> 
> Digital Cameras Side-by-Side, 4 cameras: Digital Photography Review
> 
> ...



ill be happy to shake hands and have a meet and greet with anyone on this board but the unlikely chance of that happening is just slim. honesty shouldnt be mistaken for douchebaggery. its just like in life when someone tells you something you dont want to hear even though its true it will still hurt that persons feelings.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

I think ive decided to go with the D5000. Maybe just buy the body or a not so pricey kit. And figure out what lens does what, so i can buy some decent start up lenses. I think a macro lens-- and something else.  


So if i have questions ( that i cant find answers too.. etc.) Am i going to be criticized and made a fool? :raisedbrow:

And thank you all for helping out, and being patient with the noobs  :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> According to that chart, the D5000 is a better camera than the D300s.


It's not basing it off any special, super cool features though (like 7fps, AF system, Body material, DOF preview, etc). It's just an Image Quality Comparison based on the raw files from the camera.
Here are a couple others











Boy do I want a D700.


----------



## netmatic (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello,

Take it from another newbie... I was given the D3000 for my B-day in Dec of 09... I quickly upgraded to the D5000, weeks later I upgraded to the D90. 

I find this hobby very interesting, exiting and most of all a lot of fun. I found both the D3000 and the D5000 very limiting for a starter camera. The D90 body is now only under $900 USD, then you can get a starter lens like I purchased which is the Nikkor 50mm AF f/1.8.

Thanks,

J.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

What was it about the D5000 that you found limiting?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > Since oh.. 75% of the replies on the forum are snot-filled, here's a link to a comparison site I found that has little ? marks next to each "category" if you will, that links you to an explanation of what exactly it is.
> ...




I see both sides of this.... I understand that noobies are ALWAYS posting this question. and it gets old QUICK. but they run to the "pros" for help and understanding with their concerns. There are those who are patient enough to take that into consideration, and there are those who have to thread bash and become d*cks just to have "Sh*ts and Giggles", and be mean to the "little people". Everyone started at the bottom once upon a time... so be nice to the little people! LOL

But i do...agree.. sometimes, rather than "sugar coating" things...some people need to just hear it. And  some people are a little less or more sensitive to that.

eh...blah ok Im done.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

netmatic said:


> Hello,
> 
> Take it from another newbie... I was given the D3000 for my B-day in Dec of 09... I quickly upgraded to the D5000, weeks later I upgraded to the D90.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, i dont have the funds for that. So im sticking with a cheaper starter. lol .....its better than a Point and shoot!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> PhotoXopher said:
> 
> 
> > According to that chart, the D5000 is a better camera than the D300s.
> ...




LOL, yeah that 700 looks pretty tempting. 

but... im a full time student, supporting a child, in a crappy economy...( in a small town  to boot)...So when i win the lottery. ( I want that D90) Thats my Next goal once i learn more about how to use the dSLR's.. LOL!:lmao:


----------



## dearlybeloved (Feb 6, 2010)

im still technically new to this forum and pretty new to photography. ive learned a lot fast but theres always room to learn more. so dont think im one of those "im a pro and ill treat people like ****" kinda guys cause i treat everyone equally. ask my girlfriend when she gets out of the hospital.:lmao:




... on second though, i dont beat my girlfriend.... bad joke with poor taste.... *facepalm*


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 6, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> im still technically new to this forum and pretty new to photography. ive learned a lot fast but theres always room to learn more. so dont think im one of those "im a pro and ill treat people like ****" kinda guys cause i treat everyone equally. ask my girlfriend when she gets out of the hospital.:lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  LOL, yeah glad you caught that one.:lmao:


----------



## EhJsNe (Feb 6, 2010)

dearlybeloved said:


> google. please, im not trying to be a dick but people are looking at your which one should i buy forum when they could be telling me if Dynamic Photo HDR is a good program and where i can get a copy of it for free on the interwebs or give me a working product key to adobe master suite cs4.


 
Uhm...not trying to be rude to you, but your "Is this a good progrom" threaqd is no different than "What camera should I buy thread"

And just so you know, it is illegal to use someone elses product key for photoshop.

How abouy YOU google the program you want and YOU google the product key.


----------



## EhJsNe (Feb 6, 2010)

to the OP (Forgot to add this to my other post)

Id go with the D5000 if I had to choose.

But if youre worried about outgrowin the camera, go with something like the D90 or D300 or D300S.


----------



## marmots (Feb 6, 2010)

wow this is growing faster than the canon vs. nikon thread


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 6, 2010)

I get the impression that the OP has now made their decision, so I believe we can call a halt here.

...and anyway, what did someone put in the water round here in the past few days?


----------



## marmots (Feb 6, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I get the impression that the OP has now made their decision, so I believe we can call a halt here.
> 
> ...and anyway, what did someone put in the water round here in the past few days?


this may be bad but there's still nothing happening with the canon vs. nikon thread!!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 6, 2010)

There have been worse. This one's just a bit 'Meh!' It gets a little tired after a while you know...


----------



## marmots (Feb 6, 2010)

herding cats... ive tried that
there were a bunch of farm cats 
most dispersed in random directions, but one attacked me
didnt work very well


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 6, 2010)

My personal opinion is that it seems we've had a rapid influx of new people who either have attitudes, or who are showing very little community respect by not doing any leg work, or not putting much thought into their threads/questions.

I believe most people here don't mind answering a well thought out question (IQ, specific settings, performance), but they'll mind answering vague questions that are usually no more then opinion based.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 6, 2010)

Indeed.

This one seems to have wandered off far enough from it's original point now that it's not worth keeping, so I'll kill it here. No doubt the theme will be continued elsewhere in a day or two, maybe even sooner... :er:


----------

